# crumbling nails on older cat....



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Every time we clip her nails they crumble rather than clip, sometimes with whole 'flakes' falling off it also seems painful for her as a result. 
She's fairly old (10-15 years at a guess) and doesn't scratch on a post or anything. (We found her weighing only 1.4kg, mattered, extreme hyperthyroid problem, and near death in December) 

Is there any supplements/food we can give to her to strengthen the nails? or anything else you can suggest? 

many thanks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

They may just be shedding, lucas go like this time to time, and themn you find bits everywhere


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Does she have a scratch pole and does she strop often?

When cats scratch on scratch poles, trees, furniture etc they aren't sharpening their nails. Cats nails grow under the existing nail you see and 'stropping' as scratching is called is necessary for them to remove the outer sheath and reveal the new claw underneath.

I imagine her problem is that she isn't stropping enough to remove the outer sheath and that may be indicative of her age and lack of energy or general bodily condition rather than the need to have a supplement to strengthen her nails.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

feorag said:


> Does she have a scratch pole and does she strop often?
> 
> When cats scratch on scratch poles, trees, furniture etc they aren't sharpening their nails. Cats nails grow under the existing nail you see and 'stropping' as scratching is called is necessary for them to remove the outer sheath and reveal the new claw underneath.
> 
> I imagine her problem is that she isn't stropping enough to remove the outer sheath and that may be indicative of her age and lack of energy or general bodily condition rather than the need to have a supplement to strengthen her nails.


yeah I was reading up on that, she doesn't scratch on anything (though we have a post) 

does it help to flake of the old nail when cutting the nails then? 
(she doesn't really leave the house yet so they need cutting fairly often) 

I was thinking of getting this for her, to encourage her to scratch? 
(she doesn't like catnip but I can put treats in their) 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catit-50725-Senses-Scratch-Pad/dp/B001LWWK7C/ref=sr_1_96?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1368897181&sr=1-96&keywords=catit


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

To be honest if she isn't scratching, then that might be a waste of money! I don't think my cats would bother much with that.

If you're clipping her claws and the sheaths are splitting and coming off, then I would think that is enough for her.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

feorag said:


> To be honest if she isn't scratching, then that might be a waste of money! I don't think my cats would bother much with that.
> 
> If you're clipping her claws and the sheaths are splitting and coming off, then I would think that is enough for her.


she is very very food orientated though, so I can see her trying to scratch out treats, in theory lol. 

thanks for the advice.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

In that case, it's worth a try?


----------

